# Sword Fish



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We finally got a chance to do our first trip that was dedicated to sword fish. We fished a little south east of the elbow in a area that was marking huge schools of bait, but had no current and we had no luck. So at 11:30 we decided to move about 12 mile south west. In a area that was a little shallower, but had more structure. This area also was marking good bait and had a little more current. While deploying the second bait the line went slack, so I engaged and reeled the slack as fast as I could to nothing. As soon as I quit reeling I get a little tap then another good tap. I reeled the bait about 30 cranks and stop to another tap and when I go to pull it away from him agin he inhales it. The fish comes strait to the boat and kinda fought like a huge shark, never running more than a couple hundred feet and when he would run it was just a steady pull of drag. After a hour of this with the drag set at 22lbs he finally just gives up and come strait to the boat. We get the fish in the boat and you would of thought we just won the supper bowl. 
By this time the wind it kicking pretty good, so we make the decision to pack it up and make the long WET ride home. 

This was also the first trip since installing auto pilot and don't know how we fished with out it. 

Fish was caught on squid
11/0 mustad 7691
15' 300 lb mono leader
Tsunami multi color light


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

You did win the super bowl of some fine eating fish....Congrats on the Sword....


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great haul with a decent sword. What kind of rod/reel set up did you have?


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats! We fished in the Spur area Sunday night for swords with no luck. It's always reassuring to see another angler come out winning when we have lost hope in the game. Thanks for posting motivation!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on that nice fish!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Good job and nice fish.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

samojoe we caught this fish on a Tiagra 30wlrs with a 30 to 50 class star rod. The reel is loaded with 80lb power pro, 50lb mono top shot, and a 250lb wind-on leader.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

BBreeze said:


> samojoe we caught this fish on a Tiagra 30wlrs with a 30 to 50 class star rod. The reel is loaded with 80lb power pro, 50lb mono top shot, and a 250lb wind-on leader.


 
Excellent! My buddy and I will have a better plan of attack next time and target them directly, and not bump into one on a long drift like we did about a month ago.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup: awesome job on a NICE sword!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Great eats & pretty work; thanks for sharing report & pic.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice sword just the right size to cut up into steaks.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats right around where I have been trying with no luck but you have given me hope to get out there and give it hell!!!


----------

